# "Wet land" alfalfa varieties...experiences?



## TooFast4U (Aug 5, 2008)

Several seed companies now sell an alfalfa variety to plant in wet areas, because of more branched roots & supposedly improved disease resistance.

Anybody plant any of those? How have they worked for you for grazing? Have you grazed them at wet times and, if so, have they persisted very well in that situation?

I've had good luck with ladino clovers in wet areas, but wonder about the alfalfas.


----------

